# Two faced



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely Done...:thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

That's brilliant.


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

That is clever


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I know a few of them


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Your usual quality!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Your usual quality!!


Graeme! How the devil are you?

Sadly the pic isn't mine, wish it was, simplistic genius.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

S63 said:


> Graeme! How the devil are you?
> 
> Sadly the pic isn't mine, wish it was, simplistic genius.


Not bad old chap! Still here! (me that is !)


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Whoa... Thats brilliant.... :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't mean to hijack the thread but got sent this today, makes my eyes hurt!!


__
https://flic.kr/p/2379385136


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

SystemClenz said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread but got sent this today, makes my eyes hurt!!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2379385136


Ooh, see what you mean. Not recommended after a few drinks!


----------

